# Attention Model Car Builders!



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

So I have been thinkin on how I can give back to the modeling community and thinking of doing a THROW DOWN. Basically it goes like this:

I will supply the same exact kits for the Two teams. 
Two teams will go head to head in a battled competition and only have 4 months to complete the build.
(4) members to a team. 
Each person on the team must complete a catergory of the build, i.e.: Paint/bodywork, Suspension/Frame, Interior, and Engine. 
(1) person must be designated as the teams captain. 

Your team can build the model ANY way you want to. 
You can use ANY accessories you want to put into the build. 
Style is all up to you, but it must be completed in 4 months from the time it starts. That allows for shipping and doesnt allow for much time to screw around on it. Basically breaks down to 3 weeks per person to have the kit. 


The judging will be done by me as to who has the best car. 


Winning teams will be rewarded a Plaque personalized with their names on it, and I will look into some other recognition for it as well.


The two builds will then be auctioned off so that the proceeds can go to the next throw down. 
If you are interested, Please PM me with your team names. Positions will be applied to a first come first serve basis.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

This is a kool idea bro !


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sounds kool,I personally wouldn't get involved because I'm a jackass off all trades that doesn't do anything particularly awesome LOL,but what timeframe would you have to start this?With the LUGK/Drag lo build off and the Summer Build off,It could come off the heels of the latter,but if it gets enough interest you could start ASAP!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> This is a kool idea bro !


Thank you Mr. Franklin!  I hope it will spark some interest in some builders to get them motivated. Maybe we will see some of these Ninjas come out of the woodwork LOL. 



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Sounds kool,I personally wouldn't get involved because I'm a jackass off all trades that doesn't do anything particularly awesome LOL,but what timeframe would you have to start this?With the LUGK/Drag lo build off and the Summer Build off,It could come off the heels of the latter,but if it gets enough interest you could start ASAP!


Im starting this when two teams have come together. There are already people talkin and probably lookin to make up teams. I have posted this on Facebook, but will be linking it on LIL FB so that maybe we will draw the crowd back over here! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

This sounds like a great idea...I suck, so I honestly can't see myself making a deadline of 3 weeks.....you'd need team captains, and who would be on what team? It would have to be done fair.... Can't have team 1 with the top dogs and team 2 with the mclovens


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

James, it is whoever you put together in your team. The real thing behind this is to get people motivated to build again. I also look at it like this, if it's big dawgs buildin against another big dawgs team, then those builds would be BAD ASS and you might be able to get them into your own collection in the auction.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Dig, Art, Pancho, and Sinicle are the first team. Who's ready to step up and challenge them?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Gabriel Q Alvarez, Tonioseven, Kustombuilder, and Jesse Fleet, are the Challenging team gents! We've got an official Model Car Warriors!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

DARKSIDE FINALLY GET'S TO BRAKE OUT THOSE PALMS PALMS TO GO WITH HIS PINK MINI SKIRT! TAKE PICTURES BRO!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Gabriel Q Alvarez, Tonioseven, Kustombuilder, and Jesse Fleet, are the Challenging team gents! We've got an official Model Car Warriors!


Should be a sweet build off, lookin foreward to watching the madness unfold :drama:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> DARKSIDE FINALLY GET'S TO BRAKE OUT THOSE PALMS PALMS TO GO WITH HIS PINK MINI SKIRT! TAKE PICTURES BRO!


You ain't right lmao


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> DARKSIDE FINALLY GET'S TO BRAKE OUT THOSE PALMS PALMS TO GO WITH HIS PINK MINI SKIRT! TAKE PICTURES BRO!


Darkside in his tutu!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Hydrohype said:


> DARKSIDE FINALLY GET'S TO BRAKE OUT THOSE PALMS PALMS TO GO WITH HIS PINK MINI SKIRT! TAKE PICTURES BRO!


Lol!

This shit is gonna be really cool. I'm happy to be a part of this.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok gents, back to topic. Here's the break down again. Team Captains, Please copy and post the 4 catergories where your team members will be completing. 

Paint/bodywork:
Suspension/Frame:
Interior:
Engine:

Each team member will have 3 weeks to do their end of the build. You CANNOT split up the build. You will complete your portion, and send it onto the next guy. Team Captains, it is important that you and your team all know what's on the same page for the build. I will reveal the kit that you will be doing 3 days before I mail it, so that will give you and your team members about 10 days total to decide and come up with an idea of what you're going to do with this kit. Build it any way you want, be it Tuner, Hot rod, muscle, low rider, traditional, lead sled, 4x4, blah blah blah, you get the idea. You can use ANY detailing stuff on the build, be it photoetch, flocking, detail master, resin, aluminium, blah blah, you get the point right?? 

Ok, here are the most important steps to this build. The team captains will know who the final builder is and at that point will make sure that they have MY address. Both builds will be sent back to me for judging. The winner will be decided 24 hours after recieving both builds. ALL JUDGING IS FINAL! MY KITS, MY RULES (LOL sorry that's just what Jimmy Shine says on the show) 

The winning Team will be awarded a plaque with their names individually engraved on it. The winning build will have a spot in the local LISM magazine. The nice thing about this is, Since Dayz is so close, he can photograph them personally if he so chooses??? (Let me know on that one Dayz) Both builds will then be auctioned off to join in someones collection, and all proceeds will go towards the Next throw down so that many others will be able to enjoy that same experience. I guess depending on how much attention this one gets, will determine how well this could roll on into the future??? Either way, thank you to both teams for the participation, and lets make this a fun and FRIENDLY competition. 


One last few side notes to add to this fellas. I ask that when shipping the item, PLEASE put a Delivery Conformation onto it. 1 so we can track the build and 2 so we know when it was sent and also delivered. 

The painters on this build will also be alotted 4 weeks instead of 3 like everyone else, so that there is time for prep, gassin, bodywork, clear and foiling(if necessary)


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Darkside in his tutu!


Fucker! Lmao!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

What if the builds raise more money then the cost of plaques and kits?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Just my 2 cents, but if it brings more money than expected, then you should take the extra proceeds and either purchase supplies or kits for someone less fortunate than others who might could use it... The reason I'm sayin this is, I remember gettin out of the hospital and gettin a package from Down2Scale with a shit to of kits and supplies.... It sure put a smile on my face, imagine what it could do for someone else...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Pancho, in light of that, in no way shape or form would anything go into my pocket. I dont know exactly how to put it without sounding dumb, but hopefully the sacrafice of the first few can spark a little competitiveness to gettin others to challenge, and then maybe if it works out well enough, kits, supplies, and shipping costs will be a lower budget. I just wanted to think of a way to get people back into building. I am puttin up the front money, and hoping that we auction at a good price to work for the next set. I dont want the money back on my end, otherwise, how would it be a contribution on my end?? Unfortunately, Im not a rich man, :roflmao: so I could only do this one time and then that would be all I can afford. If anyone has issues though, please feel free to contact me. I will work with anyone, or if it is mutually agreed between all parties, we can squash the whole idea.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I don't want nothin' but to _PAINT_ somethin'!! I know you'll figure somethin' out for the loot goin' to a good cause. I can't hang with Pancho with the paint but it will be fun as hell to test my limits!!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Had the first conference call/ meeting of the minds tonight with my team, and I think I speak for us all when I say: thank you scur for this idea! I for o e am very excited to see what comes of this!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Tonioseven said:


> I don't want nothin' but to _PAINT_ somethin'!! I know you'll figure somethin' out for the loot goin' to a good cause. I can't hang with Pancho with the paint but it will be fun as hell to test my limits!!


I know that pancho is a bad man when it comes to paint, but so are you Tonio. Dont be talkin negative before the gates even open :roflmao: FOO!! 



sinicle said:


> Had the first conference call/ meeting of the minds tonight with my team, and I think I speak for us all when I say: thank you scur for this idea! I for o e am very excited to see what comes of this!


And thanks to you all as well. Means alot just to see it kickin off! 

I do need the team captains to fill out that info on who's doing what, in what catergory, so I can fill in the details on my list. Believe me Gents, this may seem like a waste, but my lists, and check lists, and everything all come down to judging. My judging has to be completely fair, and completely on a non friend basis. I have written down a check list of things on paper. No kidding, I've got 4 pages of stuff written down because I stewed on this idea for a while, all before coming out to the public with it. I chatted with friends to get their ideas. Opinions, and all kinds of stuff. I also think that Im going to try something else as well, but we'll see.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Give me a holler JR.... I'm around all day


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

darkside customs said:


> Give me a holler JR.... I'm around all day


I will when the kids go down for their naps around 1.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

when it came to decide who does what on our build, everyone just fell into their places based on our strengths. Pancho's on paint, dig's on the motor/ undies, Art's doing the interior, and I'm on accessories, trunk, and final assembly. we as a team felt that was the right/natural order for the individuals on this team. if that doesn't meet with the regulations of the build, just let me know and we can make the necessary adjustments to the roster. that being said, the order of progression will be Pancho receiving the kit first, then off to Art, then to Dig, then to me, from me to you in Ohio....by the way, could you PM me your first name? as entertaining as it is to just call you "Rape", I'd rather know your real name if it's all the same.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

No need to PM Doug. Names Vance. Most of the guys know me around here, so it's all good.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks Vance (actually, I think I already knew that. but I'm just waking up:420. so is everything up to par as far as everybody's positions on my team?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Um, Works for me Doug. I thnk the way you have it is a good plan.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

This is gonna be one hell of a build off


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

rollindeep408 said:


> This is gonna be one hell of a build off


Maybe you will be in the next one? :dunno::yes::naughty::x:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Maybe you will be in the next one? :dunno::yes::naughty::x:


X2!!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Never know


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Ok gents, back to topic. Here's the break down again. Team Captains, Please copy and post the 4 catergories where your team members will be completing.
> 
> Paint/bodywork:
> Suspension/Frame:
> ...


I should be able to meet up with you to shoot them and winners will also get limited edition LISM T-shirts


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

dyzcustoms said:


> I should be able to meet up with you to shoot them and winners will also get limited edition LISM T-shirts


:wow: OH DAMN!! Wow thanks Dayz! That is awesome bro! Hear that fellas! We've got T-Shirts for the winners!! 

Ok, everyone I will be posting a video as soon as it's finished uploading. :uh: THE KIT WILL BE REVEALED IN THE VIDEO!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

What does lism stand for?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

rollin yota28 said:


> What does lism stand for?


Lowriding In Scale Magazine.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh, cool then


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Cool vid, always nice to put a face to a name! 59 Impala?!? YESSSSS!!!!!!!


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

sinicle said:


> Cool vid, always nice to put a face to a name! 59 Impala?!? YESSSSS!!!!!!!


X2 vert will show interior better. Good choice.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

x3! Excellent choice!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

"I'm not a good builder" BULLSHIT!!! :rofl: Stop that negative talk!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Tonioseven said:


> "I'm not a good builder" BULLSHIT!!! :rofl: Stop that negative talk!


:roflmao: Perciate it T, but I am still on the come up bro. I aint no McLovin:thumbsdown: but I aint no Tonioseven:thumbsup: either. :h5:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: @ that vid! Vance, is that your lucky hunting cap? Whees the fish hook? Hank Williams turned Cholo on us.... Just had to fuck with ya bro... Good shit!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

darkside customs said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: @ that vid! Vance, is that your lucky hunting cap? Whees the fish hook? Hank Williams turned Cholo on us.... Just had to fuck with ya bro... Good shit!


Haha, oh ok, you got Jokes huh? That's cool, and YES, that is my lucky hunting hat and I dont wear a fishing hook in mine because when we did that shit Larry the cable poser wasnt out yet. We actually used to use real fish hooks for our shit, not some pre-made piece of shit.... :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LMAO!!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Darkside in his tutu!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> Scur-rape-init said:
> 
> 
> > Darkside in his tutu!
> ...


Thanks Hype! I appreciate the offer bro, but honestly, if you want to donate something, just donate your time to watching this Thread bro. I think that these two teams are gonna THROW DOWN, and I hope it brings some attention back to model cars! 

Sorry I was long winded in that thread, but I was shootin from the hip on that. Dont really like talkin in front of people so it took a LOT to even make that video. :roflmao:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok gents. Sorry for the delay. Confirmation numbers, and kits will be on their way. 

I talked with Doug today who brought up a few questions on this build. Ok, just so we are all clear. Delivery Confirmation is ONLY so we can track the builds. One, so if they get lost we have some small reference point, and two so that we can all agree when builds arrive and BOTH teams can start. So the break down goes like this. I just sent the builds out to Pancho and Tonio. Now Tonio may be gettin his kit on Tuesday, but Pancho doesnt get his kit until Thursday. TONIO CANNOT START UNTIL THE OTHER KIT SHOWS UP ON PANCHOS DOORSTEP!! OK? We all understand that? The time alotted in your station depends upon when it arrives on BOTH TEAMS DOORSTEP! So DELIVERY conformation is a must. Please do not try and cheat, and start on it early. Lets just keep this a friendly build. Everyone understand? I know the team captains do, and if they dont, you can feel free to call me. I will pm my number if you need it. 

Pancho Delivery Confirmation number is: 0311 1660 0002 3065 8596

Tonio Delivery Confirmation number is: 0311 1660 0002 3065 8589

Let the FUN BEGIN!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

No worries


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:drama::run:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Pancho be like "I got this on the paint" 
Tonio be like "no you don't, cuz I'm a take out your knee caps sucka"

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

:rofl::rofl::rofl: @ Darkside! *PAINTcho* is gonna teach me a lesson or three but I look forward to the challenge. I will learn something new and it's always cool to be in a league with peers you have mad respect for.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> I will learn something new and it's always cool to be in a league with peers you have mad respect for.


X2!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

same here! I know there's a cpl rookies in here as is, but I feel like a frikkin amateur playing at some major level shit.. can't wait to see this thing unfold


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

This is gonna kick ass. History in the making. Glad to be here with the big dogs. Woof woof


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok Fellas, I have delivery Confirmation from Toino, and USPS is saying that Pancho's kit was Delivered to his doorstep as well. I will confirm that with him before I start the Time clock, but this Throw Down will BE UNDERWAY!!!  Lets get it ON!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Got it today :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

pancho1969 said:


> Got it today :biggrin:


Me too :h5: ; we can start now?!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

pancho1969 said:


> Got it today :biggrin:





Tonioseven said:


> Me too :h5: ; we can start now?!


:yes: :h5: Lets do this! Your 4 weeks start today, April 24th, and will end on May 22nd. Your packages must be shipped by the end of the day on May 23rd.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:h5:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

pancho1969 said:


> :h5:


X-2!!! :yes:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

3 days in, Bump! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Are we supposed to post progress on this? Just curious.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

i hope so id like to publish it


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Tonioseven said:


> Are we supposed to post progress on this? Just curious.


I would prefer so! LOL Just to get stuff available for the magazine shoot for LISM!! But also, so we ALL can get motivated while watching! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Scur-rape-init said:


> I would prefer so! LOL Just to get stuff available for the magazine shoot for LISM!! But also, so we ALL can get motivated while watching! :biggrin:


im motivated as hell watchin this!! i wanted to join in but when the first team was posted up....."yah...imma sit back and watch this one" LOL....then team two posted up, i was like hell this is gonna be some good shit!! cant wait for pics to start rollin! sick idea vance!! LOL....it put my summer build off in the shadows!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> im motivated as hell watchin this!! i wanted to join in but when the first team was posted up....."yah...imma sit back and watch this one" LOL....then team two posted up, i was like hell this is gonna be some good shit!! cant wait for pics to start rollin! sick idea vance!! LOL....it put my summer build off in the shadows!!  :thumbsup:


I never meant to put your summer build off in the shadows Joe. I do appologize if that happened. I really felt that this community of modelers has given me so much, that I think it was time I gave a little bit back to it! Hopefully, on the next go round you will get in though! Im tellin everyone now, get your teams ready guys. I am hoping that this will break out further then just the LIL community, and go ALL OVER THE PLACE! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> im motivated as hell watchin this!! i wanted to join in but when the first team was posted up....."yah...imma sit back and watch this one" LOL....then team two posted up, i was like hell this is gonna be some good shit!! cant wait for pics to start rollin! sick idea vance!! LOL....it put my summer build off in the shadows!!  :thumbsup:





Scur-rape-init said:


> I never meant to put your summer build off in the shadows Joe. I do appologize if that happened. I really felt that this community of modelers has given me so much, that I think it was time I gave a little bit back to it! Hopefully, on the next go round you will get in though! Im tellin everyone now, get your teams ready guys. I am hoping that this will break out further then just the LIL community, and go ALL OVER THE PLACE! :biggrin:


Oh Jesus Christ, will you two stfu and quit givin each other reach arounds.....:roflmao:Both these buildoffs are great... I'll definitely be in on the next one.... Just hope I don't have to go against Pancho though, no way I can compete against Mr. celebrity


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Scur-rape-init said:


> *I never meant to put your summer build off in the shadows* Joe. I do appologize if that happened. I really felt that this community of modelers has given me so much, that I think it was time I gave a little bit back to it! Hopefully, on the next go round you will get in though! Im tellin everyone now, get your teams ready guys. I am hoping that this will break out further then just the LIL community, and go ALL OVER THE PLACE! :biggrin:


LOL...i know bro, just gotta give yah shit from time to time and you take it well and fire right back!! this is gonna be good though!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

darkside customs said:


> Oh Jesus Christ, *will you two stfu and quit givin each other reach arounds*.....:roflmao:Both these buildoffs are great... I'll definitely be in on the next one.... Just hope I don't have to go against Pancho though, no way I can compete against Mr. celebrity


LOL....STFU....just some friendly ball busting! ANYWAYS....back to the build off, dont get this distracted with random BS!! TALK SHIT IN RANDOM OFF TOPIC!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

dyzcustoms said:


> i hope so id like to publish it


*Cool *:thumbsup:



Scur-rape-init said:


> I would prefer so! LOL Just to get stuff available for the magazine shoot for LISM!! But also, so we ALL can get motivated while watching! :biggrin:


*Done deal* :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Got the base sprayed :biggrin:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

so Vance, is this like a game of "pick-up", where the winning team has the court and keeps running till someone beats them? or is it going to be two all new teams next round?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Well I have been debating on that, and Im not quite sure yet. I am thinking it might be champs, keep the court til then, but if I get a bunch of teams that want to do the next one, I might have to go with 2 new alternate teams, and let the challengers duke it out. :dunno: I just dont know yet. Good question that I am going to have to stew on. :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Progress; it's in white primer but will get sprayed this week.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Man that's coming out nice.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:got that yellow too, cant wiat to c how it comes out


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Alright Tonio! Off to a good start. I like that color choice.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Lookin good tonio I got them colors too can't wait to see what they look like :thumbsup:

Here's were I'm at :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes sir, yes sir, THREE BAGS full, and we are on LIKE DONKEY KONG! I am happy to be watching this shoot out go down!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Man this is coming along great on both sides,great patterns Pancho!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Man this is coming along great on both sides,great patterns Pancho!


X2, amazing paint job!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks fellas


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn nice work!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

this is a great topic ! Builds are startin' off nice !


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks fellas


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> Progress; it's in white primer but will get sprayed this week.


:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice color your going with Tonio,quick question,If neither teams are going to be using the Whitewall inserts and floater hubcaps,send them to me JK lol,cant wait to see more progress!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Those are missing from the kit I got  :cheesy:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

All I want are the lakes pipes and spotlights out of it.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking great bro! I Like that plaque is that you?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks; yeah, before the gray beard appeared.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

like them colors looks good keep them pics coming homie!:thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Colors look freakin GOOD Tonio! Hell yeah bro! Man this is exciting! Cant wait til we get the the building portion of this! That will make it FLY BY!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Looks good tonio clear already?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks bro! Yeah, the first couple of coats anyway. Foil is next then final clear.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

No patterns?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Man 59 build now I really wish I was in on this Toni can't wait to see what you got up your sleave but I'm liking the base so far


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lowrod; I may throw a graphic in somewhere. I have a few ideas for when I build this kit for myself; DEFINITELY gonna pattern it! :yes:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Ahh Awrite


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Got the wings done :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Soo Sick!



pancho1969 said:


> Got the wings done :biggrin:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

AGREED, this thing is going to be hard to beat!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:worship::biggrin:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

pancho1969 said:


> Got the wings done :biggrin:





:worship::worship:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Tonioseven said:


>


:thumbsup:Nice colors, has a great shine to it!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

These wheels aren't going on here but just used as a mockup...



















Got the plate done...


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

looks great Tonio!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

pancho1969 said:


> Got the wings done :biggrin:


:wow: Gawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwd Daaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmn!!



Tonioseven said:


> Got the plate done...


That is a bad ass shot BRO!! Love the paint!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

This should be interesting, two different styles. Low and slow/ Low and GO! Nice work on both sides. Some damn good builders on both teams too!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Lookin good tonio :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

chris_thobe said:


> This should be interesting, two different styles. Low and slow/ Low and GO! Nice work on both sides. Some damn good builders on both teams too!


See this is what I'm talkin about. Two COMPLETELY different styles for this build off but two exactly same kits! One is coming out LOWRIDER, the other is comin out LOWROD! This is why I think this type of thing could take off! Right on fellas! Keep this bad ass building up!!


BTW not to throw any pressure on here, but there is only 11 days left for the painters portion of this build! :wow: That went fast!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Scur-rape-init said:


> See this is what I'm talkin about. Two COMPLETELY different styles for this build off but two exactly same kits! One is coming out LOWRIDER, the other is comin out LOWROD! This is why I think this type of thing could take off! Right on fellas! Keep this bad ass building up!!
> 
> 
> BTW not to throw any pressure on here, but there is only 11 days left for the painters portion of this build! :wow: That went fast!


hell yeah, those two are looking sick as hell! woohoo... 11 days til MY TURN


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Tonioseven said:


> These wheels aren't going on here but just used as a mockup...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


funny, I just caught the reference.. "New Jersey Drive" :rofl:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

dig_derange said:


> funny, I just caught the reference.. "New Jersey Drive" :rofl:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Bump!  Where's the progress at fellas? How are the builds coming?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I sent it to KB this morning. :thumbsup:

http://public.fotki.com/Tonioseven/59-impala-team-buil/


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn!sick work fellas!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Tonioseven said:


> I sent it to KB this morning. :thumbsup:
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/Tonioseven/59-impala-team-buil/


:wow: That is killer Tonio!! I like that lowrod style right there!! 

Did you happen to put a delivery conformation number on it?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Tonioseven said:


> I sent it to KB this morning. :thumbsup:
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/Tonioseven/59-impala-team-buil/



that's hot man..


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Did you happen to put a delivery conformation number on it?


*0311 1660 0000 2373 5916

:thumbsup:
*


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, so today is the day that the Painters have to have their portions SHIPPED to the next person in LINE. Tonio has sent his. Kustombuilder, you CANNOT start on the kit until Dig Derange receives his kit. Pancho, if you would be so kind when you have time to post up your delievery conf. #. Thank you all for your participation. The paint section was killer to watch, cant wait to see what else is out there!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Was sad to see it go :,( haha

03120090000105324052


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Was sad to see it go :,( haha

03120090000105314052


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Hmm, I cant pull up the Conf. number? Can anyone else see it? If you can, please keep an eye on it for me.  Or, if you receive the package shortly Dig, give up a shout, so you two can start! :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

^^^ should be the rite # now


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I can't lie; I sent David a bunch of Tampax pads in the box because I wanted to keep that Impala. Can you guys forgive me? :dunno:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

I thought about keeping it a couple days longer so I could be disqualified :-/ haha


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Man, Pancho bein sneaky! Any finished pics of the paint job on the red one?? :dunno:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Tonioseven said:


> I can't lie; I sent David a bunch of Tampax pads in the box because I wanted to keep that Impala. Can you guys forgive me? :dunno:


Hahahaha :scrutinize::nono: I will drive down to Flo-rida, and kick your ass and take it back! :roflmao: 



pancho1969 said:


> I thought about keeping it a couple days longer so I could be disqualified :-/ haha


 :ugh: I couldnt disqualify you, but the rules woulda! :roflmao: 

Now you both need to answer truthfully, did you steal parts from the kit!!  If you did, Im gonna :buttkick: 





Just kiddin, but you will have to send me a coupon for a free paintjob because of it!! :roflmao:  Thanks for your participation in this even fellas. I hope that you all will inspire future build teams! Cant wait to see what happens next!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Now you both need to answer truthfully, _*did you steal parts from the kit?!*_  If you did, Im gonna :buttkick:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did; all you have to do is send it my way with instructions on how you want it painted. :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:drama:woohoo... I'll definitely shout as soon as it arrives. 

actually cool, it should be here tomorrow!


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> :drama:woohoo... I'll definitely shout as soon as it arrives.
> 
> actually cool, it should be here tomorrow!


Kool cant wait for my turn.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

dig_derange said:


> :drama:woohoo... I'll definitely shout as soon as it arrives.
> 
> actually cool, it should be here tomorrow!





ART2ROLL said:


> Kool cant wait for my turn.


It's cool to see you guys anticipating the next part as much as I am!! LOL Cant wait!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

LOL Im just bustin ya balls bro, but that is VERY cool of you to offer it up like that, for sure. That's one of the MANY reasons why you're so respected in this community bro. Helping hands like a MOFO!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

The offer stands and you have my address bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Hahahaha :scrutinize::nono: I will drive down to Flo-rida, and kick your ass and take it back! :roflmao: :ugh: I couldnt disqualify you, but the rules woulda! :roflmao: Now you both need to answer truthfully, did you steal parts from the kit!!  If you did, Im gonna :buttkick: Just kiddin, but you will have to send me a coupon for a free paintjob because of it!! :roflmao:  Thanks for your participation in this even fellas. I hope that you all will inspire future build teams! Cant wait to see what happens next!!


Didn't steal part just forgot to put the back :happysad:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Tonioseven said:


> The offer stands and you have my address bro. :thumbsup:


Honored bro. I will take you up on it after the summer bro. 



pancho1969 said:


> Didn't steal part just forgot to put the back :happysad:


:roflmao: You're a fukkin trip! That made me laugh out loud for real!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

pancho1969 said:


> Didn't steal part just forgot to put the back :happysad:


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT'S THE SAME SHIT MY 8YR OLD SAYS WHEN HE GETS CAUGHT TRYING TO STEAL!!!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm gonna have to change the team name from "We Kill Things" to "We Steal Things"! :roflmao:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

awww shit!!! :rofl:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)




----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Tonioseven said:


> The offer stands and you have my address bro. :thumbsup:


Fuck that, I want a Tonio paint job.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

chris_thobe said:


> Man, Pancho bein sneaky! Any finished pics of the paint job on the red one?? :dunno:


This is the last pic I took of it before i sent it out foiled and first clear


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

pancho1969 said:


> This is the last pic I took of it before i sent it out foiled and first clear


That is one bad as paint job :worship:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

dig_derange said:


>


I take it that means you got the kit Dave? Right on, KB that means you can start as well!! You both have until June 20th, but MUST ship by the morning of the 21st. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

pancho1969 said:


> This is the last pic I took of it before i sent it out foiled and first clear


WOW thats shit is nice. Great job.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks fellas


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

*starting work on the engine*

a good old 409 is just too plain for my taste 

kept the block, filed the seams. using parts box BB heads, manifold off an 86 monte, LT1 intake from a Chezoom, parts box valve covers, sprayed the transmission and heads in aluminum, foiled the oil pan timing cover, and center portion of the intake... may do something different w/ the filter still. 










i wish revell would at least do separate oil pans on all their stuff.













































gotta figure out what I'm doing for headers too.


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Looks great so far.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks like you got this bro!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks freakin' BEAUTIFUL!!! :thumbsup: I really want to see them both completed side by side!!


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

Tonioseven said:


> Looks freakin' BEAUTIFUL!!! :thumbsup: I really want to see them both completed side by side!!


x100


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

DAMN Dave! You're killin that engine already! Man, that's some pretty sweet detail on it too. Bump to the top for the other side. What kind of progress do you have so far fellas?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

dig_derange said:


> a good old 409 is just too plain for my taste
> 
> kept the block, filed the seams. using parts box BB heads, manifold off an 86 monte, LT1 intake from a Chezoom, parts box valve covers, sprayed the transmission and heads in aluminum, foiled the oil pan timing cover, and center portion of the intake... may do something different w/ the filter still.
> 
> ...


Damn that's nice!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Thanks homies. I ran the fuel, brake lines through the chassis last night and picked up some Alclad today. More progress soon!


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Lookin good homie...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

prepping for Alclad. Weather was too damn hot this wknd. Gonna have to run it over to a homies garage for some better conditions this week.. we good though. One week down already.. shit, where's the other team?


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

pancho1969 said:


> Got the wings done :biggrin:


sick!!!:wow:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I did my part; it's up to the rest of the guys.

http://public.fotki.com/tonioseven/59-impala-team-buil/


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

GD Tonio, that Lowrod is top notch bro. Fukkin sick lookin bro. So, where the hell are your teamates at LOL!?!?!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Tonio got down!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Can I have the whitewalls from the kit fellas?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I no longer have the kit.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Who has it now, Tonio?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

David/kustombuilder.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

doing some back yard chrome plating (Alclad)


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

looking real good Dig!!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

*R3dRuM progress pics*










engine's about done














































suspension almost there too.. 

bashed a 70 monte for the cylinders and upper a's










chopped off the stubs here and fit some aluminum on there for easy wheel mounting










modifying spindels.. it's got aluminum tubing through the side to mount the wheels and then a pin through the center of it all to hold it in place










it was getting really frikkin late so had to stop but here's a cpl quick mock up looks


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Lookin good Dave! I like it bro!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

59's lookin good dig :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*DIG that!!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

thank you fellas. :facepalm:Sorry I didn't get it over to the post office today.. I'll get it out to Art on Monday for sure.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Any progress update's and pics ??


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Damaged said:


> Any progress update's and pics ??


Yeah, there has been some but I think folks are posting more on fb...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Bumping this thread to the top for all those that are still curious about M.C.W. it's still going on, and is about to come to a close on the first build off! If you're interested, come join in because the auction will start soon enough!
http://www.facebook.com/groups/372562326125914/


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Bumping this thread to the top for all those that are still curious about M.C.W. it's still going on, and is about to come to a close on the first build off! If you're interested, come join in because the auction will start soon enough!
> http://www.facebook.com/groups/372562326125914/


when is the build off done and where is the auction going down?! and the auction is on FB right!?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

_*
Here's all of the pictures I have of the car from its time spent with me...


















*_


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

:wave:
_*Thanks for lookin'.*_


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

That's one bad bitch Tonio! The low rod look on this thing fits the era PERFECTLY! Thanks for participating in this brotha! 


Joe, the build off ends this Friday. The auction will be sometime in the next few weeks, and YES it will be on the facebook group, so if you're not there, you better GET THERE! LOL


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for lettin' me be in it.  I want to be in another one.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Are these things done yet where are the pics at


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

rollindeep408 said:


> Are these things done yet where are the pics at


X2


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

chris_thobe said:


> X2





rollindeep408 said:


> Are these things done yet where are the pics at



Yes, the build off is over. The guys have sent the builts back. I've gotten one so far, and waiting on the other teams. I will post up the completed builds together when I get them both. If you want to look at all the progress go to the link on my signature!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

SUPER CLEAN TONIO AS ALWAYS BRO!:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Heres a few shots of Redrum:


























































































Thank again for allowing me to be apart if this, It's been a blast!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Hats off to both teams.u guys got down.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

machio said:


> Hats off to both teams.u guys got down.


Quoted for TRUTH! When we gonna see you in one Machio??


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Man, both IMPS lookin good!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Those are some bad 59s great job guys!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

sinicle said:


> Heres a few shots of Redrum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to finally see some pics of a completed build.
Redrum turned out sick :thumbsup: well done to the team that built it.

Look foward to seeing the other teams completed build pics.


----------

